# Puros del Istmo de Panama ROCKS!!!



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I contacted Bert from panamacigarz about a sampler of their cigars. He put me in contact with David and we arranged a freakin awesome sampler for a sweet price...one I could not refuse!!! He sent me 2 Joyas de Panama robustos, 2 Oro de Panama robustos, and 2 Amadores. He also added a ODP Coronita (in the pic) and a JDP Toro...not shown because I just had to smoke it. I must say that it was truly a great cigar! I plan to smoke a couple more tonight to find out which I like the best. David and Bert thanks for the sampler!! I will definitely be buying more from you! Here are a few pics of the cigars.


```

```


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice bro!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Nice bro!!


Had an OPD tonight...man it's going to be hard to choose between them...if I have to. It was very nice!!!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

looking forward to getting mine.. very excited to try these.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very interesting - they look and sound very good.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Erick. I'm gald you are enjoying the cigars and thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Puros del Istmo de Panama said:


> Thanks Erick. I'm gald you are enjoying the cigars and thanks for posting the pic.


Not a problem David. Thanks for the great deal and look forward to buying more in the future.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those look good! I'd love to try one!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

As soon as I can I am going to pull the trigger and grab some of these.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

WTG David!! They realy look good. Love to try them!! :smile:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> As soon as I can I am going to pull the trigger and grab some of these.


Go for it brother get you some!


----------

